# FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Afida had quads!!!)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, So udders are forming now....time for my kidding countdown WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:  

Day 150: 7/2/2011;
Afida X ????? Buck escape....DNA tests will be done! 
Rosey X ???? Buck escape...DNA... know for sure Tonka bred her, saw him mounting her that's how I figured out the bucks had escaped! 
Ember X Gage: due the end of July.  Very excited to see these kids!!
Peek-A-Boo X Gage: due the end of July
Blossom??? Don't know for sure if she's open or not...blood test pending. 

Afida is getting ROUND!!! I'm thinking twins or triplets!  Pics tomorrow!
Rosey I'm hoping for twins but may only be a single? Pics tomorrow 
Ember pictured below....thinking twins? 
Peek-A-Boo....really hoping for twins....may be a single?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

She is beautiful.... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

She is a very sweet looking doe!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

added Ember's rear view picture taken yesterday. Do you think she is bred? She's due the end of July. Really excited about the babies but still hoping she didn't take so I can show her in June! LOL :laugh: I may have to do a blood draw....but she looks round, so I'm thinking Gagey definitely had his way with her!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

Here is Rosey's rear view. She is on day 127 today and is a first freshener!  I can't wait for babies....doin the BABY DANCE!!!!! :laugh: 

I also added a photo of the daddy, at least I THINK it's the daddy, this is the buck I SAW breed her when trying to round up all 3 bucks from the great buck escape. :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

Nice Jess -

Did you get Courtney in and settled in to the pens?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*



kelebek said:


> Nice Jess -
> 
> Did you get Courtney in and settled in to the pens?


Yeah...she's in a 10' X 20' so I can catch her...well kind of. LOL If that collar ever comes off she's gone forever. LMAO.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

Here is my other doe due July 2nd (day 150) This is her 2nd kidding.  No clue who she's bred too!!!!! LMBO :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

Pretty girls! I hope they give you healthy kids of the sex you would like.

Have you looked into DNA? Just wondering how much it runs. Someone else had asked about it a while back.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

DNA is $40 for the doe, $40 each potential sire and $40 PER kid..... yeah if each doe has triplets, I may cry! :ROFL: :slapfloor: Or just hope they only have a doe each for me to keep and the rest bucks that can be wethered so I don't have to DNA the boys. :doh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

I hope that the moms you want a doe kid from give you some awesome does and make it worth the money.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR July kid countdown (mini silkies and fainters due!)*

Thank you Logan, I hope so too!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (pics added) *

Here is a picture of poor Rosey on Day 131! She's looking mighty uncomfortable especially in this 95 degree weather!

I also added a cute picture of Afida also on day 131!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (pics added) *

ohhh bless her heart!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (pics added) *

Oh my Rosey is quite big!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (pics added) *

They're looking very nice Jess! :thumb: Can't wait for the kids!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (pics added) *

You have some pretty girls! Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Oh no.... Rosey is on day 138. She is acting like she in the early stages of labor! :shocked: She also has a thick discharge and is staying in the shelter...not eating and doing the body strtch straight leg thing. Hoping she's not in labor...can the kids survive at 138 days of gestation?????????? :shrug: :sigh: I've been waiting for these babies since this doe was BORN! ray: that she's just uncomfotable from the heat and acting weird... I had to drag her out of the shelter just to get this picture...and she was running right back into it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

I sure dont blame her for wanting to rush things... she's huge! Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Gosh any way she got bred a few days earlier? I would hope the kids would be ok.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Just came back in from checking on Rosey.... she still seems very uncomfortable but I offered her some grain and she ate it all up. Hoping she is just moving babies down and not in actual labor yet. I told her to cross her legs for another 2-3 days for her babies! LOL I bet she was giving me a goaty hoof wave for that. HAHAHAHA

The only way she would have been bred any earlier would be if one of the 7 week old bucklings still on their mommas bred her. This breeding was an accidental breeding where the bucks escaped their pen for the night... I wrote the date down on the calendar...so she hasn't had any prior access to an adult buck. :shrug: I'm just hoping she doesn't kid yet... I really, REALLY want these babies...bucks or does I'll be happy as long as they LIVE!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

I hope she holds on those few more days for you!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Jess...as big as she is and as close as she is, I'm sure she's just getting those kids ready, she'll hold out on you too....just because she knows how anxious you are :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*



liz said:


> Jess...as big as she is and as close as she is, I'm sure she's just getting those kids ready, she'll hold out on you too....just because she knows how anxious you are :hug:


LOL I know... i'm so anxious. She'll probably not only keep them in long enough for them to be viable...she'll wait and not kid until day 150 and REALLY mess with me. :slapfloor: :ROFL: So far so good...no babies yet as of this morning!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Don't ya just hate it when they make you worry. She is probubaly just moving them. Sasha did that a few days before she kidded. Had me anxious as all heck, but she held on to them til day 150!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*



myfainters said:


> LOL I bet she was giving me a goaty hoof wave for that. HAHAHAHA quote]
> 
> Ha! I can just see her laying there, picking up a hoof and waving at you saying...yeah, yeah, just go away and leave me alone!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Checking in for an update. Any thing yet?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Oh those poor girls...being so big with babies in those temperatures.....good golly....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

No babies yet...going to be around 110 in the shade today...lovely! UGH. It feels like an oven out there. The poor pregos! At least they have lots of shade.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Is she in labor???*

Can you get some calcium drench into her.... if you can get her to hold off even a couple days - that would be best.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

Rosey is in labor! Its 97 degrees in the shade, she's digging furiously, contracting...ligs are gone!!!! Hoping she doesn't have 24 hour labors like her momma! No pushing yet but babies are on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please think PINK!!!!!!! :leap:  :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

Yay jess! Hope she kids quickly with some beautiful girls for ya


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

:kidred: :kidred: :dance: Thinking pink!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

It's about time she shows us what she's hiding!!!! Sending good kidding vibes your way Jess.....and Pink baby dust too!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

:hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: ahhhhh now she is acting like nothing is going on. She was having contractions earlier...her ligs are still gone but no pushing, no hard labor...ack she's JUST like her momma (she labors for 24 hours)!!!!!!!! Darn that does code of honor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to see those babies!!! :GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

How's she acting today?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

That's it...I'm not even going out there anymore. That girl is driving me crazy! LOL She has a tiny bit of ligs back this morning on one side...and NO BABIES. :GAAH: I think she is truly enjoying torturing me.. it is just a ploy between her and Afida to get more goodies throughout the day. :laugh: She'll probably wait another week to kid just so I lose all of my hair! :sigh:

Still don't know what's up with all the contractions?? Goats must get Braxton hicks or something!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

Rosey's legs have gone posty...digging furiously and contractions again. Still don't know if she's messing with my emotions again but at least she's progressing. Would love some babies today....but who knows. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

I bet she goes today....those girls that try to " dig to China and back" are definately in early labor....and posty is good too! Do Fainters udders get like the dairy girls' do? I notice that though mine double in size 12-24 hours before they deliver...they still grow to be bigger when they're ready to start pushing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

well I certainly hope she isnt messing with you - sounds torturous


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

still no hard labor signs...ugh. I made my hubby go out and look at her with me because I was starting to think I was just seeing things....he noticed all the same signs but he also took one look at her udder and said she's messing with me that thing isn't full yet. LOL

Funny thing is we walked away and went back to the porch to watch her for a minute, as soon as I was out of her sight she quit fussing and went and starting eating! LOL I think she's too smart for her own good! :ROFL:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

Well good greif!!! I have been patiently waiting, go squeeze her!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey is IN labor!*

OK, it's been 3 days since you last posted...any babies yet?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Rosey had BABIES!!*

Rosey had her babies this morning!! She is a WONDERFUL first time momma to 2 bucklings and a doeling!  All are blue eyed, 2 are polled! See Birth announcements forum for baby pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Afida had quads!!!*

Well, Afida had her QUADS! 3 doelings and 1 buckling. Seems like she had QUITE the free for all with the bucks.... by the looks of the we have 1 doeling and 1 buckling by Triton, 1 doeling from Tonka and 1 doeling from Gage! LMBO I haven't done the DNA yet but the Triton doeling and the Gage doeling are pretty much exactly what those boys throw everytime! LOL Pics in the birth announcements section!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: FHR fainting goat kids due June-July (Afida had quads!!!*

CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------

